# my granny the escort



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Channel 4 . Wtaf . That's all


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I watched it. Good on the grannies is what I say.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't watch it... you will be scarred for life.

Will a certain england football player be mentioned ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I watched it the other night. 

There has to be something seriously wrong with younger men if old frail grannies turn you on. 

That frail old 84 year old talking about her sex life.......yuk. 

Also the story about the man who likes the women to save up the used condoms before emptying the contents into a glass, then peeing in it for him to drink, the thought makes me sick.

Some messed up people in this world.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I watched it the other night.
> 
> There has to be something seriously wrong with younger men if old frail grannies turn you on.
> 
> ...


Thanks !!!

I was having a good day until I read that !!!

I must of led a very sheltered life as I've gone for 60 yrs not knowing stuff like this.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I watched it the other night.
> 
> There has to be something seriously wrong with younger men if old frail grannies turn you on.
> 
> ...


:doublesho why are clowns like this even given the time of day never mind put on tele. I never really watch tele now, thanks god if this is the drivel that's on!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Caught the trailer and managed to keep my lunch down, called that a result........'till Kerr comes along.............cheers pal!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I didn't watch it, had no desire to but I'd say if that's what some younger men enjoy and the grannies enjoy and get an income from it, good luck to them. There are certain men in the spotlight at present with far more concerning sexual needs, it is them that truly repulse.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with the grumpy gentlemen above... I don't understand it myself, but as long as they are all having fun and not hurting people.... good for them...

:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I watched it the other night.
> 
> There has to be something seriously wrong with younger men if old frail grannies turn you on.
> 
> ...


Or, some Grannies with vivid imaginations.......


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Lol had to laugh when the 84yr old was showing the camera man round her flat, and said some clients get into the bath and she gives them the golden treatment haha


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I watched this thinking it was about '70's Fords.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id much rather it had been samba lol


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Still having flashbacks of seeing the 80 year old's sex video.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its such a shame we cant unsee things lol


----------

